# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Doanh thu game mobile sẽ sớm qua mặt game console

## binhgia69

Theo thông tin mới đăng vào ngày 22 tháng 10 vừa qua, cơ sở nghiên cứu thị trường game Newzoo đã công bố một bản báo cáo doanh thu game toàn cầu cho thấy, tính đến năm 2015 thì trị giá thị trường game mobile toàn cầu sẽ vượt qua game console, trở thành phân khúc game mang lại lợi nhuận tốt nhất, lớn nhất trên thế giới.

Ảnh minh họa


Newzoo dự tính rằng trị giá thị trường game mobile toàn cầu trong năm 2014 sẽ đặt 25 tỷ USD (khoảng 500,000 tỷ VNĐ), đạt tỷ lệ tăng trưởng 42% so với năm 2013. Các chuyên gia tại Newzoo tin tưởng rằng, thị trường game mobile sẽ sớm trưởng thành, nhờ có thêm doanh thu từ nhiều nước mới nổi như Ấn Độ, khu vực Đông Nam Á và sự duy trì ổn định từ các thị trường lớn tại Bắc Mỹ và Châu Á.
Theo sự chia sẻ của ông Vincent van Deelan, nhà phân tích thị trường ở Newzoo, cho biết thì những thị trường game mobile đã trưởng thành như Tây Âu hoặc đặc biệt là Mỹ đã bị bão hòa, và chỉ tính riêng các công ty lớn như Rovio, King, DeNA và GREE là không đủ để phản ánh hết diện mạo của thị trường game mobile hiện nay, do đó các chuyên gia nghiên cứu đã phải tập trung vào một số thay đổi để đưa ra số liệu chính xác hơn. Dự tính trong vài năm tới, thị trường game mobile sẽ tiếp tục ổn định tốc độ tăng trưởng nhanh hàng năm, vượt ngưỡng 40 tỷ USD trong năm 2017.

Dự tính tăng trưởng thị trường game mobile toàn cầu theo Newzoo


Bản báo cáo còn chỉ ra rằng, do sự phát triển chóng mặt của game mobile mà các kênh bán lẻ truyền thống đã gặp phải thách thức không nhỏ. Nhiều công ty phát hành đã nhanh chân thâm nhập vào thị trường game mobile, và doanh thu từ nền tảng game mobile của nhiều công ty lớn đã vượt qua và tạo sức cạnh tranh đối với những công ty game console và handheld truyền thống. Newzoo dự tính doanh thu game của Apple trong năm 2014 sẽ đạt khoảng 4 tỷ USD, gần gấp 2 lần so với Nintendo.
>>*Đông Nam Á là thị trường game tiềm năng nhất thế giới*

----------

